# Room eq wizard on Mac...



## madtheory (Oct 9, 2008)

I've had no success getting this app to run on a Mac with an M Audio Firewire 1814. Has anyone any solutions, apart from using the Mac's own line input? My Mac Mini has no built in line in 

Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Apple's Java implementation does not make firewire connected soundcard inputs available to Java applications. Sorry.....

brucek


----------



## madtheory (Oct 9, 2008)

Well at least that's a definitive answer! Thanks


----------

